
Finding or Keeping a Tech Job - r11t
http://on-ruby.blogspot.com/2009/07/finding-or-keeping-tech-job-interview.html
======
roipatrick
Chad is right when he said that "it's scarier to tackle the big stuff."

The urge to work is the answer. Another thing is freeing your self into
focusing for another software.

One cool post. I have learned a lot from it.

